# The 6 Nations, Wales to win, surely?!



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

OK, that may just be wishful thinking. Anyone got a prediction?


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I rather suspect that it will be England. Unfortunately.....


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

If they awarded points for passion and exciting play then Wales would have to be favourites although Scotland has shown signs of a revival in the last couple of years.

England have the advantage of a stronger bench for later in the game and in fairness also have the passion - it just is not so obvious.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

I think you might both be right unfortunately, England are always going to be in with a good chance.

I think Wales chances will be interesting as it's a pretty new squad set up, lot's of old the guard missing.

I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Always look forward to this, and also had a great weekend down in Llanelli watching the Scarlets last week, but have to agree with so many injuries and the depth that england have to call upon, I think they have to be favourites :cursed:


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

Would love to say Wales, but smart money on England. Yet Ireland could really upset the apple cart, least injuries and their regions doing well. Scotland will be well up for it, if they beat us in Cardiff, who knows?


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Allthingsmustpass said:


> Would love to say Wales, but smart money on England. Yet Ireland could really upset the apple cart, least injuries and their regions doing well. Scotland will be well up for it, if they beat us in Cardiff, who knows?


 I actually think the Scotland game is going to be one of the most important of the tournament, it's going to set us up or set us back.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

stairpost said:


> I actually think the Scotland game is going to be one of the most important of the tournament, it's going to set us up or set us back.


 Definitely, and equally for both the teams. Lose at home first game, we'l bb chasing out tails for the tournament.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

England have to be favourites, but Ireland are sure to be there abouts. Scotland are looking better than for a long time. I have my doubts about a Grand Slam but England to win the cup.

Noticeable nobody mentions France any more.

Kev


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

KevG said:


> Noticeable nobody mentions France any more.


 Funnily enough, my boss was just saying the same thing. They just don't seem to be what they once were.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

France, slumbering giant? Not this year I don't think, but maybe awake soon.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

It's hard not be very happy with that result.

Gets Wales off on a very good start.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Scotland to win! *

*The wooden spoon 

France will use the competition to prepare for next years World Cup


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

stairpost said:


> It's hard not be very happy with that result.
> 
> Gets Wales off on a very good start.


 I didn't see it coming certainly, but very happy with the result.

The result and performance today, plus a short turnaround and international travel for the England squad before next Saturday, raises confidence a little more.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Not a lot of good rugby on show, Wales took their chances which Scotland gave them in abundance, Ireland were fortunate they had Sexton. Hope Italy put up a fight later.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

KevG said:


> Not a lot of good rugby on show, Wales took their chances which Scotland gave them in abundance, Ireland were fortunate they had Sexton. Hope Italy put up a fight later.


 As opposed to England playing badly as usual but still racking up a minor cricket score? We can hope...


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Who has the best anthem? Ours (England) is such a "dirge" it must get last place...... Shirley.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Robden said:


> Who has the best anthem? Ours (England) is such a "dirge" it must get last place...... Shirley.


 Agreed. Post Brexit we can change this - Dad's Army theme is a suggestion 

(The french could come on to the 'Allo 'Allo theme too)


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Robden said:


> Who has the best anthem? Ours (England) is such a "dirge" it must get last place...... Shirley.


 I would vote for Flower of Scotland although it didn't seem to motivate the team much yesterday. Maybe Jerusalem would be good for the England team.


----------



## Allthingsmustpass (Nov 21, 2017)

richy176 said:


> I would vote for Flower of Scotland although it didn't seem to motivate the team much yesterday. Maybe Jerusalem would be good for the England team.


 Flower of Scotland for me too, although I'm Welsh (half English to be completely accurate).


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe not an anthem but ..






Thought Italy played well England so so

Kev


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

My other half surprised me with tickets for the game against England tomorrow, I'm proper excited. It's going to be a long journey back to Wales if it isn't the result we hope for though.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Excellent surprise enjoy it but I hope you have a long journey back


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

stairpost said:


> My other half surprised me with tickets for the game against England tomorrow, I'm proper excited. It's going to be a long journey back to Wales if it isn't the result we hope for though.


 Ah well it was a decent game of Rugby, even had a bit of handbagging...and it's not that far to Wales :thumbs_up: :yes:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

stairpost said:


> My other half surprised me with tickets for the game against England tomorrow, I'm proper excited. It's going to be a long journey back to Wales if it isn't the result we hope for though.


 Ah well it was a decent game of Rugby, even had a bit of handbagging...and it's not that far to Wales :thumbs_up: :yes:

And it wasn't a try


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

KevG said:


> Ah well it was a decent game of Rugby, even had a bit of handbagging...and it's not that far to Wales :thumbs_up: :yes:
> 
> And it wasn't a try


 Oh it was definitely a try! :angry:

It was a long, cold miserable journey home


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Sorry I agree with KevG. His hand did not show clear downward pressure on the ball. Having said that, after the match Jonny Wilkinson said that he has seen less contact awarded as a try. But I still agree with KevG. It honestly would not bother me if Wales, Ireland or Scotland won it. :thumbsup:



scottswatches said:


> Agreed. Post Brexit we can change this - Dad's Army theme is a suggestion
> 
> (The french could come on to the 'Allo 'Allo theme too)


 What about "swords of a thousand men" - Ten Pole Tudor. :thumbsup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

stairpost said:


> Oh it was definitely a try! :angry:
> 
> It was a long, cold miserable journey home


 no control of the ball he was touching it granted but no control. The men did better than the ladies that was a real thumping


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Has the rule not changed from "control" to "downward pressure"? The first grounding was by Wales.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Deco said:


> Has the rule not changed from "control" to "downward pressure"? The first grounding was by Wales.


 From that shot even more convinced the decision was right


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Let's not let this get out of hand, let's just all agree it was a try and move on


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> Agreed. Post Brexit we can change this - Dad's Army theme is a suggestion
> 
> (The french could come on to the 'Allo 'Allo theme too)


 Balamory?

Father Ted?

Dominick the Donkey?

Ifor the Engine?

Good game yesterday whatever the result...

... :yahoo:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

AVO said:


> Good game yesterday whatever the result...
> 
> ... :yahoo:


 I have to admit to getting my hopes up a bit when Wales went on the attack after getting within a converted try of winning. It got very exciting at the end.

It's going to take a good Ireland win and a hopeful Ireland defeat for Wales to grab it now though.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

stairpost said:


> Let's not let this get out of hand, let's just all agree it was a try and move on


 I think this could rumble for a while, but end result England won :thumbs_up:



stairpost said:


> I have to admit to getting my hopes up a bit when Wales went on the attack after getting within a converted try of winning. It got very exciting at the end.
> 
> It's going to take a good Ireland win and a hopeful Ireland defeat for Wales to grab it now though.


 agreed England were on the ropes a bit at the end. Just watched the Scotland game and they looked a lot better than last week in the second half, though Flynns kicking from hand was awful


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Could be France/Italy for the old stirring stick.

Forza gli Azzuri!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)




----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Rotundus said:


>


 I don't think Ireland would mind beating England, would they?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

stairpost said:


> I don't think Ireland would mind beating England, would they?


 Think it could be a fun match, especially if neither side lose before it, I'm hoping Wales can beat Ireland first. :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Much to happen yet, though a GS decider between two 4/4 teams on Saint Pat's day could be a cracker!


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

KevG said:


> Think it could be a fun match, especially if neither side lose before it, I'm hoping Wales can beat Ireland first. :yes:





AVO said:


> Much to happen yet, though a GS decider between two 4/4 teams on Saint Pat's day could be a cracker!


 Yep, if things play out the right way we could be in for a storming end to the tournament!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

The most frustrating thing about the 6 nations (and the autumn internationals), is the bloody rabbits won't stay still long enough for us to put the little Wales kits on them that we bought them.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Biggar, Halfpenny and Faletau all declared fit for Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:bash:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> :bash:


 Here we go then, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

stairpost said:


> Here we go then, good luck :thumbsup:


 :drinks:


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Well played Ireland, as for englandshire :laugh: :laugh: pity we didn't have an decent ref when they played Wales!!

Di awn Scotland first class performance :clap: :clap:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Foxdog said:


> Scotland first class performance :clap: :clap:


 :yahoo:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Proper gutted at the result but Ireland did what it took to win.

And as for Scotland..... wahoo! :clap:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Can't say that I am ecstatic that England lost but it is good to see Scotland back to being a force to be reckoned with. We need really strong competition at home if we are to take on Australia, New Zealand and South Africa in the World Championships although maybe we should compete as team GB.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

From Police Scotland.

"

PolScotControlRooms

*✔*@polscotcontrol

We are receiving calls reporting singing & cheering across Scotland but it seems particulary focused on the area of Murrayfield Stadium, Edinburgh. We have alerted all on duty officers and will investigate these reports. Some beat officers will walk 500 miles to investigate.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Well England played like they were in the last world cup again, Scotland played well and took their chances arse kicking time. Thought Wales were going to pull it off especially as sextons kicking was well off, Ireland for the championship now I think,, Grand slam we'll see


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

England were poor against Italy in the first game despite the final score which was a last ten minute rush, they were lucky to hold on against Wales and get the benefit of the doubt from the TMO.

I was so sure Scotland were going to win yesterday I put a tenner on them and bet against my own country!


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah they sure aren't playing like world no.2.


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

England to win after the Scotland blip.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Sometimes its Gus said:


> England to win after the Scotland blip.


 It'll be an interesting finish, my money is on Ireland to grab it.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Think after the last performance Eddie will have read the riot act and if that dosen't work bring in the ladies team at least they know how to win.


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations to Ireland well deserved champions. England were again rubbish, I couldn't see anything in the performance against France to warrant any optimism. i have a feeling that we could get another sound thrashing next weekend. The ladies lost as well poor day for England.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

KevG said:


> Congratulations to Ireland well deserved champions.


 Brilliant game played by a Celtic team. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 4, 2018)

I was devastated at Eng result yesterday, thought they would win after poor performance against Scotland. And I don't think they stand a chance against Ireland next Saturday, although I can hope.

But congrats to Ireland as they deserve it and good luck to Wales today, which I don't think will be an easy win, but we'll see.


----------



## Sometimes its Gus (Feb 22, 2018)

Big Vern said:


> I was devastated at Eng result yesterday, thought they would win after poor performance against Scotland. And I don't think they stand a chance against Ireland next Saturday, although I can hope.
> 
> But congrats to Ireland as they deserve it and good luck to Wales today, which I don't think will be an easy win, but we'll see.


 I too had high hopes for England, and could not believe how they were outplayed. It seems they have got too big for their boots and gone complacent, because they have the players to win the games. It properly depressed me after the game, ruined the weekend.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread has gone very quiet.


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Deco said:


> This thread has gone very quiet.


 Congratulations to Ireland!!

Deserved champions.............

( Joe Schmidt to be the next Lions coach I reckon!).


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

marley said:


> Congratulations to Ireland!!
> 
> Deserved champions.............


 Oh yes. :yahoo:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Congrats to the Irish well deserved Slam. Outplayed every team no luck of the Irish involved took all the games by the scruff. England a well deserved 5th. Eddie has work to do.


----------

